# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Garcia guitar Grisman mandolin

## DGtryin

I like this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QCJ9mflho8

----------

BeanJean, 

Bob Visentin, 

choctaw61, 

Dave Hanson, 

Elliot Luber, 

Erin M, 

GeoMandoAlex, 

j. condino, 

JRG, 

lenf12, 

Luna Pick, 

Mando Mort, 

MarkusSpiel, 

Pittsburgh Bill, 

SammyV, 

Steve 2E, 

Tenzin, 

Trader Todd

----------


## lenf12

Dawg on the 'dola....yummy  :Wink:  Thank you!!

Len B.
Clearwater, FL

----------


## Luna Pick

Pure soul and groove. I could learn something new every listen.

----------


## Steve Ostrander

> I like this:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QCJ9mflho8


Oh man. That made my morning. Those two together just had some mojo. Thanks for the post.

----------


## DogHouseMando

Found a bootleg of this recording many years ago entitled Lost and Found. It's an incredible SBD recording. Nice to know a video of this exists! Thanks for sharing!

----------

Trader Todd

----------


## ajh

Fantastic stuff!

----------


## j. condino

I had a bootleg cassette of that show right off the board back in the day!

----------


## Erin M

> I like this:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QCJ9mflho8


Oh, one of my favorites!  Thanks for posting this - haven't heard this song in a while.

----------


## Murphy Slaw

> Those two together just had some mojo.


Indeed. I never took the Dead serious until I discovered these two...

----------


## MikeEdgerton

You might like *this* album as well.

----------

Jim Roberts, 

Tom Ronan

----------


## Phil-D

Me too

----------


## Phil-D

> Indeed. I never took the Dead serious until I discovered these two...


Me too

----------


## Bill Kammerzell

> Indeed. I never took the Dead serious until I discovered these two...


I still don't take the Dead seriously but I've enjoyed a good bit of the stuff Grisman has done with Garcia. Though mostly due to Grisman on mandolin. I did recently see a great live recoding of Bob Weir doing a cover of Marty Robbins' "Big Iron." I think the band was called Bobby and the Midnites? The guitarist, who did some great riffs on the guitar parts originally played by Grady Martin, was Bobby Cochran, the late, Eddie Cochran's nephew.

----------


## Southern Man

Bobby and the Midnights was one of Bobby's earliest side projects (he has had a lot of them over the years).  They did Big Iron quite a few times.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ErYy83lP30

----------


## Bill Kammerzell

> Bobby and the Midnights was one of Bobby's earliest side projects (he has had a lot of them over the years).  They did Big Iron quite a few times.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ErYy83lP30


 That is exactly the live version I was referring to at You Tube. Mine is the third comment down, from the top. Eddie Cochran's (Summertime Blues) nephew does some great electric guitar. The original version with Grady Martin on guitar has a more Spanish Flavor to it. Marty Robbins heard a lot of Western tales growing up in Arizona from his uncle who had been a Texas Ranger.

----------


## Bill Kammerzell

I've always enjoyed Garcia and Dawg doing BB King's The Thrill is Gone. The Traveling McCoury's do a pretty good version also.

----------


## Murphy Slaw

Jerry's love for acoustic and traditional music had escaped me for years. When I discovered his "other" projects, it became more obvious and I appreciated him more for putting so much of it on tape.

----------


## Denny Gies

I was gonna say the same about "Been All Around This World" but Mike beat me to it.  Thanks Mike.

----------


## Southern Man

> Jerry's love for acoustic and traditional music had escaped me for years. When I discovered his "other" projects, it became more obvious and I appreciated him more for putting so much of it on tape.


The Garcia before the Dead project is really worthwhile if you want to deep dive into the roots of Dead music.  Much better (to me) as a historical study than strictly as a musical project.  

They are really just an Americana band in some many, many ways.  Or at least they started as that.

----------


## jefflester

> The Garcia *before the Dead* project is really worthwhile if you want to deep dive into the roots of Dead music.  Much better (to me) as a historical study than strictly as a musical project.  
> 
> They are really just an Americana band in some many, many ways.  Or at least they started as that.


This: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Before_the_Dead
for those unaware of it.

_Before the Dead is an album by Jerry Garcia. It is a compilation of early recordings of Garcia playing folk and bluegrass music with various other musicians. The recordings were made from 1961 to 1964, before Garcia co-founded the rock band the Grateful Dead. Produced as a four-CD box set, and also as a five-LP limited edition box set, it was released on May 11, 2018_

----------

Murphy Slaw, 

Southern Man

----------


## Bill Kammerzell

I purchased a copy of the Before the Dead CD. I enjoyed it. A friend that was a real Dead Head saw it and flipped. I gave it to her.

----------


## Murphy Slaw

> This: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Before_the_Dead
> for those unaware of it.
> 
> _Before the Dead is an album by Jerry Garcia. It is a compilation of early recordings of Garcia playing folk and bluegrass music with various other musicians. The recordings were made from 1961 to 1964, before Garcia co-founded the rock band the Grateful Dead. Produced as a four-CD box set, and also as a five-LP limited edition box set, it was released on May 11, 2018_


I was unaware. 

Jerry was at some Ash Grove shows witnessing Scotty Stoneman with the Ky. Colonels. I only wish there was some video of those shows. Talk about talent in the room...

----------


## Erin M

There's a reason you often see Deadheads at bluegrass gigs  :Smile:  

Jerry used to play with bluegrass groups out of Palo Alto.  And Palo Alto still has a little connection to that (once you get past the techies and Stanford yuppies).  The Tuttle family is from there, and Jack Tuttle works at Gryphon Strings - one of the best shops for acoustic instruments in the whole area.

As an aside: Ok, it's not Jerry, but... I'm listening to this as I type, stuck inside on this Sunday as we're blanketed in west coast fire smoke: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNbuOW8KTJQ

----------

